# Digital Out (optical or copper) MP3 Player



## jeffnmer

Can you please recommend , if they exist, an MP3 player (not a MP3/DVD Player) that has a digital audio out port either copper or optical? I would like my receiver to do the conversion from digital to analog.

Thank You!

j


----------



## jeffnmer

Anyone know how to satisfy this requiment. I imagine, folks that have put some money into a receiver have wondered how to do this. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. I found the sarotech digital jukebox, but have not found any usefull reviews

thanks


----------



## like.no.other.

Very rarely ever a DAP would have optical out. Most of them have line-out which is the

same thing as optical out but via 3.5mm jack.


----------



## jeffnmer

Doesn't line out carry an analog signal? I am trying to output a digitial signal.

At the end of the day, I want a reasonably priced solution to store my music digitally, preferrably without the use of a computer that is in another part of the house, so the pc does not have to be on all the time. Some sort of IPOD type device, but I would rather it have a digital output , to use the dacs on my recv.

Any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## Musicboy

I have a mp3 player that has a digital out. It is an old iRiver iHP-120 and uses a 3,5 miniplug optical out as digital out. I use it for my portable DAC/AMP to enjoy high-end high quality portable music. It is as big as a 160g iPod classic, just thicker. You can get it over eBay, I bought mine for $155 via eBay.


----------



## gailstorm9

 http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/po...isting-255819/ 


Sue


----------

